# code section??



## cda (Feb 25, 2014)

is this a North thing, a I want that code. or a buiness decison to install this??

Powdery surprise: Fire suppression system malfunctions, covers cars and people

By Liz Markhlevskaya

lmark@fosters.com

Tuesday, February 25, 2014

Courtesy of Anthony Deluca Several vehicles and people were covered in fire suppression powder at the Cumberland Farms on Knight Street after a fire suppression system malfunctioned Monday night at the gas station.

ROCHESTER — The Cumberland Farms on Knight Street closed early Monday evening after a fire suppression system malfunctioned causing white powder to pour down on several people pumping gas.

The powder, which resembles baking soda, discharged from the canopy that covers the gas pumps, around 5:30 p.m.

“It was like a giant bag of flour went off,” said Rochester firefighter Jason Morales, who was at the scene briefly after the incident. “Those cars were covered.”

Police Detective Sgt. Anthony Deluca, who while off-duty was driving in the area shortly after the incident, said he saw several people shaking the powder from their clothes and hair. He said that about a quarter-inch layer of powder was covering the cars, some of which had the windows open.

Deluca recalled seeing about 10 people and six vehicles covered in powder as he drove to Walgreens early Monday evening.

Meanwhile, the intersection of Columbus Avenue and South Main Street appeared foggy due to the powder, making it difficult to drive, Deluca said.

Fire Capt. Mark Avery said an ambulance from Frisbie Memorial Hospital responded to the scene, and firefighters were on hand in case anyone had medical complications or trouble breathing; however, no one reported medical complaints or injuries as of Monday night.

Avery said the fire suppression powder is not hazardous, though people with upper respiratory problems should not have too much exposure to it.

“It's basically baking soda,” he said.

Those who were covered in the powder on Monday were told to seek medical help if they begin experiencing medical problems, said Avery. He said they were also told by Cumberland Farms officials to wash their affected vehicles as soon as possible, and to not turn on their heating or ventilation systems, as the powder would be drawn into the passenger compartment from the outside.

Avery said Monday he didn't know whether Cumberland Farms would reimburse residents for any medical care or car washes associated with the incident. He said Cumberland Farms personnel recorded the names of those who were affected.

According to Avery, the incident occurred as workers from a Massachusetts company were repairing the fire suppression system, which had a damaged part.

The Cumberland Farms, at the intersection of Columbus Avenue and South Main Street, was closed for the rest of the evening Monday after the incident, and the store is likely to reopen this morning. According to Avery, Cumberland Farms can only function as a full-service gas station after the fire marshal gives approval to the repaired fire suppression system.

Avery said Cumberland Farms brought in a vacuum truck to clean up the powder on Monday evening.

The store supervisor on Monday night did not comment on the incident.

http://www.fosters.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140225/GJNEWS_01/140229563


----------



## Frank (Feb 25, 2014)

Some states have ammended the code to require supression for self service pumps.


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2014)

I wonder how many pounds these systems are?

Fusable link activation?? or Heat detectors???


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2014)

We have supression  at all our pumps here....FM is AHJ....not sure exactly how they work...I will look next time I am fueling up...


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> We have supression  at all our pumps here....FM is AHJ....not sure exactly how they work...I will look next time I am fueling up...


interesting.........


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2014)

http://blog.timesunion.com/capitol/archives/195050/brindisi-gas-stations-need-fire-suppression-canopies/


----------



## JBI (Feb 25, 2014)

NYS has required canopy suppression systems for years (though we may be removing that requirement from our upcoming Fire Code...).

Story is out of Rochester, NY. It's February. For those unfamiliar Rochester is snow country in February, so the open windows on some cars would be... surprising? :-?


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 26, 2014)

Canopy suppression is required by  the Fire Code in Massachusetts, large dry ponderer basically baking soda canisters usually above canopy with heat sensors and interlock to shut down the pumps.

I am told it is $30k for clean up and recharge, makes quite the mess


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Feb 26, 2014)

No requirement in NJ, you are NOT permitted to pump your gas. Real nice on a cold or hot day.:roll:


----------



## JBI (Feb 26, 2014)

Insurance Engineer, they don't even like it when you get out of your car in NJ. LOL


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2014)

Union gas pumpers???


----------



## Msradell (Feb 27, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> NYS has required canopy suppression systems for years (though we may be removing that requirement from our upcoming Fire Code...). Story is out of Rochester, NY. It's February. For those unfamiliar Rochester is snow country in February, so the open windows on some cars would be... surprising? :-?


I don't believe this story was from Rochester New York for a variety of reasons.  Start with Main Street runs east-west in Rochester so there is no S. Main St., secondly, if you follow the link in the OP it shows that the original story came from Foster's Daily Democrat is not in Rochester New York and finally there is no Frisbee Memorial Hospital in Rochester New York!


----------



## JBI (Feb 27, 2014)

Msradell, You are correct. I googled Frisbie Memorial and it is not in NYS... it is in New Hampshire. Still in the snow belt though. :inspctr


----------



## Mech (Feb 27, 2014)

> Union gas pumpers???


We always thought the gas stations got lower insurance rates since the customer is not fueling the vehicle, just the qualified fuel technicians.  :wink:.            Diesel might be self serve though; I cannot remember.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Feb 27, 2014)

Diesel is self service, but they will also pump it for you. They have talked about going to self service for all gasoline several times in NJ. But it is seen as a safety issue and also creates jobs. Guess us NJ folks are too dumb to pump our own gas. My daughter is in MD going to school and she hates pumping her own gas!


----------



## Mech (Feb 27, 2014)

> But it is seen as a safety issue and also creates jobs.


Well, whatever the reason, I like it.   I am within one mile of the PA / NJ border once a week, and on rare occasions, I sneak across to enjoy NJ hospitality and a discounted tank of fuel.:grin:


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh yea that is the best part our gas is cheaper than PA, CT and NY, you sit in your car they pump it and you pay less. The reason the gas is cheaper is that they have not raised the gas take like in 15 years. NJ is the most expensive state to live in with high property taxes, car insurance, any everything else BUT we have cheap gas go figure. I am still moving out when I retire in a few years!


----------



## JBI (Feb 28, 2014)

Mech - I don't live close enough to NJ to take advantage of their low priced gas, but I do live close enough to PA to save 25 cents per gallon versus NY gas prices.


----------

